# whats your leg size.



## silure (Nov 27, 2010)

hello there, apologies for getting personal with my first post but would you mind sharing your leg measurements lol.

i've got a bit of a complex going on with my legs, i look down an just see legs that belong on a chicken

im 28yrs 6ft tall 13.2 stone first thing in the morning. gaining weight steadily. standing up my legs measure 24inch thighs measured from the top of my legs and 14 1/2 calves. just above the knee cap they measure 17 inch.

interested in finding out what leg sizes other members have with same sort height and weight.

its driving me mad having to wear jogging bottoms to the gym every visit. thanks for your time


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm 5.8 12st and have 16.5" calfs, quads are much bigger obviously. Never measured them but are a nice size for my height


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Just measured quads and there 24" lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

im a completely different shape to you mate

i'm just over 5' 9 17 stone with 20" calfs and 30" quads

and i like picture whoring them lol

View attachment 64599


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Uriel said:


> im a completely different shape to you mate
> 
> i'm just over 5' 9 17 stone with 20" calfs and 30" quads
> 
> ...


Those are beasts haha. Legs... Something I struggle with


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Uriel said:


> im a completely different shape to you mate
> 
> i'm just over 5' 9 17 stone with 20" calfs and 30" quads
> 
> ...


----------



## silure (Nov 27, 2010)

s3_abv would love an extra 2 inch on my calves, do you share your secrets mate. great physique btw

uriel fair play mate your walking about with a hefty set of wheels they wouldnt look out of place on the back of a bull.

thanks for telling me about your massive legs men. i now feel 10times worse than i did before made the thread.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow uriel you are huge lol. 17s at 5.9" !!

Thought my calfs were good for 5.8"


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

silure said:


> s3_abv would love an extra 2 inch on my calves, do you share your secrets mate. great physique btw
> 
> uriel fair play mate your walking about with a hefty set of wheels they wouldnt look out of place on the back of a bull.
> 
> thanks for telling me about your massive legs men. i now feel 10times worse than i did before made the thread.


Haha thanks man. Good to see that someone want to gain leg size and not just arm/chest ect...

No secret really, good food/train hard/rest properly.

I like to hit calfs first before hiting squats/45 leg press/extensions/reverse extensions/lunges to finish. You will feels sick after this workout so be prepared.

Calfs 3 set, 12 rep

squats 3 set, 8 rep

leg press 3 set, 10 rep

extensions 3 set, 8 rep

walking lunges i do to failure tbh.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Never measured calfs but did quads the other day and they are now 26.5" - I'm 6ft 1 and 98kg and still look down and see chicken legs. I always have and probably always will. I take this as a positive as it means I will never stop beasting the **** out of them trying to get them bigger!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't remember calf sizes (posted on journal though to lazy to look) but 24" quads. Things don't seem to grow!


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure never measured them, Im 5'10, 14 stone though.


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

@Uriel They aint 30" ffs and nor are them calves 20" lol, well they could be i suppose if your knees are 18".:laugh:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

nibbsey said:


> @Uriel They aint 30" ffs and nor are them calves 20" lol, well they could be i suppose if your knees are 18".:laugh:


Now you mention it, mine look bigger in my photo and the're 16.5-17" lol.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> @Uriel They aint 30" ffs and nor are them calves 20" lol, well they could be i suppose if your knees are 18".:laugh:


Well I'll tell you somethig mate - you must be fuking phsychic then....

Because i am depleted on dnp, have only trained my legs light (sore back) for 4 weeks and my Calves are still 19.5 and my quads ARE still 30"

AND ROUND MY KNEES IS 17.5" lol.....so you aint far out....


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 64736




s3_abv said:


> Now you mention it, mine look bigger in my photo and the're 16.5-17" lol.


FLOL yeah OK


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Well I'll tell you somethig mate - you must be fuking phsychic then....
> 
> Because i am depleted on dnp, have only trained my legs light (sore back) for 4 weeks and my Calves are still 19.5 and my quads ARE still 30"
> 
> AND ROUND MY KNEES IS 17.5" lol.....so you aint far out....


You do realise that the " means inches and not centimeteres don't you?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> You do realise that the " means inches and not centimeteres don't you?


get fuked lol

my knob is more than 4cm


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

LOL is it though?? :confused1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> LOL is it though?? :confused1:



View attachment 64737


eat me x lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

5'9"

16 stone.

28inches @ about 16% bf

26inches sub 10% bf


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Tbf i just measured my knee and it's 15" so bet his are 17.5" lol


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 64737
> 
> 
> eat me x lol


I'll take a rain check on that, i reckon you'd be a bit gnarley and tough..


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 64737
> 
> 
> eat me x lol


Huge


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nibbsey said:


> I'll take a rain check on that, i reckon you'd be a bit gnarley and tough..


ageist fuker pmsl


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

s3_abv said:


> Tbf i just measured my knee and it's 15" so bet his are 17.5" lol


i nEVER lie about stats - it is totally gay

I could easily blag 20" internet guns but they are 19"........I never lie about anything online - what the fuk is the point


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Uriel said:


> i nEVER lie about stats - it is totally gay
> 
> I could easily blag 20" internet guns but they are 19"........I never lie about anything online - what the fuk is the point


uriels 19" arms:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> uriels 19" arms:


exactly - its meaningless up to a point thats why i posted a pic

there is a woman works in our offices that honesly must have 24" arms and has never been near a gym - she is not even MEGA fat - just fat but carries a lot on her arms

10 people with identical stats to me could look completely different


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol - i notice you advertising you favourite source of protein mcgroo lol


----------



## GoHeavy (Jul 12, 2011)

26'' - 16st 10.. 5fty 8inch... feeling rather week on the lower body tbh...


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Uriel said:


> i nEVER lie about stats - it is totally gay
> 
> I could easily blag 20" internet guns but they are 19"........I never lie about anything online - what the fuk is the point


I totaly agree, I dont even give a fook about what i measure, for example my quads are only 29" but my knee's are 16 " so guess whos legs look bigger LOL plus i'm 5'7½" at over 18stone so who knows and what the fook dopes it really mean anyway and also I'm fookin old too pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> View attachment 64737
> 
> 
> eat me x lol


until you posted that picture though mate your legs were a decieveing size, but in that pic is apparent how fcukin massive they really are


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

and just for the record my quads are 27 1/2 inch, but im carrying a bit of fat on my legs ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ok im ging to come clean about it now and nobody fcukin flame

24.5"


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Ok im ging to come clean about it now and nobody fcukin flame
> 
> 24.5"


no mate its legs we are doing - good arms size though lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> until you posted that picture though mate your legs were a decieveing size, but in that pic is apparent how fcukin massive they really are


yeah pics dont always do justice - im not great at taking them


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> no mate its legs we are doing - good arms size though lol


Fcuk off Uriel you smug cnut


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Uriel said:


> im a completely different shape to you mate
> 
> i'm just over 5' 9 17 stone with 20" calfs and 30" quads
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive never measured mine, they are look skinny compared to my top, but ive got really long legs, can squat ok weight so maybe they might measure ok, but they do look like streaks of p!ss lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Fcuk off Uriel you smug cnut


yeah lol - not so flash now with your 8" dong are you? lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> yeah lol - not so flash now with your 8" dong are you? lol


lol Its actually 9" bro i had my stats checked yesterday but i'd be happy with an 8" with 30" legs

30" is my aim so when i finally go on cycle i'll be pickin your brains mate


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> lol Its actually 9" bro i had my stats checked yesterday but i'd be happy with an 8" with 30" legs
> 
> 30" is my aim so when i finally go on cycle i'll be pickin your brains mate


no problem mate - My fuking mate jase hates me - he's MUCH stronger in the legs than me and mine are bigger and harder.....i'm lucky with the legs but i do train them hard too

you'll grow like a fuker on gear


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel said:


> no problem mate - My fuking mate jase hates me - he's MUCH stronger in the legs than me and mine are bigger and harder.....i'm lucky with the legs but i do train them hard too
> 
> you'll grow like a fuker on gear


I'd hate you too bro, i've no doubt you tain them hard.. seen the work outs in your Journal but some folk are just born to have legs like trees

Hopefully mate thats the plan


----------



## legbrah (Oct 11, 2011)

good stuff lads

i like squats

5'10''

~165lbs

25''

~14% BF


----------



## TheManners (Oct 22, 2011)

It's worth noting that calves are mostly genetic.


----------

